# A Post about Nothing #2



## DL Rupper (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey, it's sunny and great on the Gulf Coast today.  Going to the Wakulla Springs State Park today to take a river cruise.  This is the place one of the 50's Tarzan movie was filmed.  Also, "The Creature from the Black Lagoon" was filmed there.
That's about it this morning


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 7, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Rub it in, rub it in.  

Hey we are going to break heat records here today.  In the upper 60's.


----------



## brodavid (Jan 7, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Suppose to be in the 70's today so I am going to work on my 730 tan


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

That was good Brodave ,, and as Ken said to DL RUB IT IN ,,  Man what a life  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

RE: A Post about Nothing #2

hey DL are u cutting in on my post about nothing2  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 7, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Didn't see it this morning. :laugh:  :evil: Bad me


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

that's ok we can have a #2 and a 2 ,, but i hope no one here goes #2 on this  forum ,, cause it would be a mess     :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Now you done stole my post about nothing Rod. :angry:      Listening to thunder in the distance now and waiting to see what the storms will bring tonight . hope rain as we are still way below. High was 74 here today. :bleh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

By the way.  You'll will be able to see me perform on worlds funnist video sometime in the future. Daughter sent a clip to them and they are going to air it.  Maybe I'll win the 100,000 ha. Work hard all my life and got nothing.  Make a fool of myself and get on tv :laugh:  go figure


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Hey nash ,, what they gonna pay u ??? 
bty are getting the thunder storms also???
We are under a tornado watch for tonight and a 90% chance of thunder storms after midnight ,,, i guess i'll get to ck for the leak agian ,, u know .. be safe and rember all of us on this forum after u make u'r big HOLLYWOOD $$$$$$$$$$$$   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

All I'll get out of it Rod is people laughing at that dumb redneck from Alabama. Yep we are under the tornado watch and thunderstorm warning tonight. guess I'll be heading to the storm pit before the nights over


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

hey Nash ,, just cked the dopplar ,, and as far as us  here in TN were in for a rough night ,, we have a line of all red heading our way ,, and it looks to also to hit u ,,


----------



## C Nash (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Rain just started which we can use but don't like the thunder, lightening and wind


----------



## C Nash (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

sure felt sorry for DL Bucks last night  :laugh: didn't you.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Yep ,, but u know DL ,, he was down there , telling the coach , that if the dodge was there they would have won,, is the lighting bad at u'r place??? It just started here ,, and i wish i could get a big boom ,, that way my hickups would be gone ,,, sorry :disapprove:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Most of the lighting is in the distance so far and I hope it stays there.  bring the rain on and guess I'll also be able to see if I have the leak fixed in our MH


----------



## C Nash (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Wow, that one was close shutting down and unplugging bye


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Nash ,, i hope u get the leak fixed ,, i hope my leak will be fixed also ,, and i hope nothing got hit by the lighting  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Chelse, if they give you a nite it will air please let us know. Have to see this!!


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

I sent an e-mail to my sons in OHIO and told them the Ohio ball cap was retired for everything but dirty clean up work and I was seriously thinking of throwing it in the garbage.  Losing the BCS Championship 2 years in a row. 

Thank goodness I've lived in enough States during my "past working life" that I can root for just about any ol team.  The emphasis is on past work life (15 years old to 51).   Notice I reversed the 15 to 51 and called it quits. :approve: 

Born and raised in Utah (BYU/UU).   :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Thank goodness DL, I had heard somewhere (maybe Tex's chat room) that you had made a wager that if Ohio State lost again you would have to get a FR 5er and pull it with a 03 6.0 Ford!!!   


   (I know, bad joke :blackeye: )


----------



## C Nash (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Shadow, they told us they would let us know when they would air the clip. 
BTW ( now see what you done Rod got me using just letters) who will I have to get permission from to travel through Texas you are Tex.  Thinking about a trip out west last of this month. Visit my crop duster brother in Mississippi and then on inro Texas.  Like to see the Almo and other Texas sights down south way.  maybe on to Elpaso and then Arizona.  Only problem if we head that way will have to miss the gathering at Ken's and was looking forward to that but will have to go to Miss anyway so thought I might as well just keep going if possible. Any suggestions.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Hey Chelse, you may have to get your travel pass with Tex. Using me for a reference may get you stopped at the state line. :laugh: We got a little thing called the Houston Rodeo around that time. Some good BBQ and entertainment. 
How much time you have planned for Texas?

Scratch the roedo Chelse. Got my months messed up. :blush: Can still find Ya some good BBQ


----------



## C Nash (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Don't really know yet Shadow just in early stage of thinking. Depends on my mother and if we can find care for her while we are gone. thinking of maybe a month in the San Antonio area. Do you know of a park called Castorville Regional? Haven't called them yet to see if they are filled. Might be with winter travelers. I went to the Houston rodeo one time while visting a school and can't remember the name now ITT or something likt that. Really awesome rodeo. Got to see Ricky Shelton as a bonus at the Rodeo. What's the name of the huge Post Secondary college there?


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Hey Butch, do you produce horror movies?  FR 5er towed with a "03" Ford PS.  Goodness, what a $%&*# nightmare.  Remember, just my opinion. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: Lots of laughy faces for you owners of the FR and Ford PSs.  That's suppose to keep you from getting mad. :angry: That's what they say when they make fun of my wonderful Dodge CTD.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

The only college in Houston I can think of is University of Houston, Rice and Houston Baptist. Not sure on the RV park. Sure hope Tex comes on soon. I'm not much help....


----------



## C Nash (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Its a private Technical school Shadow. Never mind it just came to me UTI and it might not even be in Houston but wherever it is I visted it one time and did find some good BBQ somewhere around Houston


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Hey Chelse, if you can't get in Castorville, Bandera and Borne, TX  aren't too bad.  Spent a month in Borne (Alamo Fiesta RV Resort)  2 years ago.  Seems like it was about $340 + electric.  The Admiralty in San Antonio was nice, but expensive and they had a dumb jerk work camper there.  We left after 1 month and moved to Borne..

Bandera is kind of a Rodeo town.  It has 2 or 3 RV Parks and is fairly close to San Antonio.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Chelse, everybody does BBQ around Houston. You'll have to get a little bitty bit more specific. I know there's a chain of BBQ joints that boils their dang meat, then brings it to their restaurants and spins it around in a big propane tank with some smoke. Heck they even have a picture window so you can see that meat turnin' 'round and 'round.

Still tastes like boiled smoked meat to me, but the folks call it BBQ.

we stayed in a nice park that is right near Sea World in San Antonio. Now that isn't near the Alamo, but you don't want to stay down there, anyway. I believe there's another one we looked at, too, but I'm havin' trouble rememberin' it right now. Same general area.  

You also might want to look around the New Braunfels area. Nice German area with a lot of tourists during the season. San Marcos is also a popular area for tourists. And you can mosey on out north on I-10 to Kerrville. That's beautiful hill country area. Several parks out that way and lots of rocks!

Don't ferget to stop in Fredericksburg. Admiral Nimitz museum and Bush Museum on WWII. Lots of good food and antique shopping (you can just look.) I know of a decent park there, too.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Thanks DL. Will keep those places in mind or on second thought better write them down. Getting old is great. Can't remember a thing so ever day is just like a new day. Think the best thing I ever lost was my mind. :laugh: Hey that sounds like a country hit. "Think I lost my mind and aint gonna miss it a bit" :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

George Jones ...


----------



## C Nash (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Thanks Tex, Guess I was posting while you was a answering. Wll get more info if the trip falls in place. Not much of a tourist we just like the out of the way places. Naw don't give me none of that boiled BBQ.  Give me the real smoked BBQ  and plenty of hot sauce :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

You mean the Possum done sung my hit song that I aint even made yet


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Chelse, Tex just keyed one of my receptor cells in my brain.  We have also stayed in Fredericksburg at the Lady Bird Johnson Municipal Park (public)  It was really nice and reasonable, but they only have 113 sites and they may be booked in advance (830-997-4202).  Also, Fredericksburg is even father away from San Antonio than Borne.  You can get there from Borne.  It is a fun town to go to and see.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 9, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Thanks DL.  Maybe this Ford MH will carry us that far and I am sure Tex will let us fill up at one of his stations.  How is the weather in that part of the country in Feb March April


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 10, 2008)

Re: A Post about Nothing #2

Sunshine (70s) and possible thunderstorms with torrential rains, but it dries up quick!


----------

